# D&D Character Generator FULL Version is OUT!!!



## docdonuts (Jan 27, 2009)

Even though there's nothing announcing it, if you go to the DDI page, you can now download the full version of the Character Generator.

D&D Character Builder


----------



## smdmcl (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent!

Too bad I am at work and can't try it out but I will be downloading this as soon as I get home.


----------



## Nytmare (Jan 27, 2009)

Too bad it freezes up my system when I try to run it...


----------



## Caliban (Jan 27, 2009)

Nytmare said:


> Too bad it freezes up my system when I try to run it...




If you had the Beta version installed,  try uninstalling it, downloading the new version, and installing the new version.

It also wants the newest version of .Net 3.5 SP1.


----------



## Obryn (Jan 27, 2009)

Nytmare said:


> Too bad it freezes up my system when I try to run it...



Are you on XP or Vista?

If you're on Vista, try to right click the icon and Run as Administrator.  I think the update process is running afoul of Vista's security features.

If you're on XP, I don't know a quick, two-second fix.   It will require troubleshooting.

-O


----------



## ki11erDM (Jan 27, 2009)

It works in Windows 7.


----------



## abyssaldeath (Jan 27, 2009)

If your sharing an account with someone can you both download it or is it limited to one PC?


----------



## Nytmare (Jan 27, 2009)

XP, Beta is uninstalled.

I'm further than I was before.  Now it freezes up while trying to download the update instead.


----------



## Shadowsmith (Jan 27, 2009)

Make sure you uninstall the Beta version before installing the full version. If you tried installing over the Beta version, uninstall the full version and the Beta version, then install the full version.


----------



## jasonbostwick (Jan 27, 2009)

abyssaldeath said:


> If your sharing an account with someone can you both download it or is it limited to one PC?



You get 5 activations of the database downloading process per account, and they refresh when the database is updated monthly.

You might want to be careful with this, though.

I share my account with my two roommates, and we ran into a problem with the activation limit. My first roommate had no trouble installing it, but my updater was having problems applying the patch and would cancel out, so I had to uninstall and reinstall the character builder. It worked fine for me the second time.

When my second roommate installed it, he ran into the same problem, reinstalled, ran into it again, and then when he tried reinstalling it the third time it said that we had used up our activations for the month - apparently, the failed installs (mine and his) counted as activations.

I'll have to check what their policy is on shared accounts before I file a tech-support request - we all share an IP so hopefully it won't be an issue.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 27, 2009)

Now if they sold this apart from the DDI subscription, I'd buy it - I really like what they've done with it, and a version which just had three core books and houserule support (with none of the DDI extras from dragon and other publications) that would be just what I would want and need.

The way it was designed it looks like it should be possible for them to do that (since the existing version lets the user include and exclude sources, it shouldn't be beyond the wit of man to provide a version which simply has no option to include those sources).

I never have been and never will be in the market for 'renting' software, but purchasing something properly designed for my needs would be great.

Maybe I'll get lucky 

Cheers


----------



## OchreJelly (Jan 27, 2009)

anybody else having problems getting it to sync the new update?  I'm still only seeing lvl 1-3 available...  seeing "update failed.  files did not verify correctly" when attempting to get update.

*Edit* I changed back to default folder on the reinstall, rather than try and put the install where I wanted it and it's now able to update correctly.  Seems like a "feature".


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 27, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> [...]
> I never have been and never will be in the market for 'renting' software, but purchasing something properly designed for my needs would be great.
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky
> ...




Maybe you'll consider buying it for 8 dollars. It appears that once it's on your hard drive, it runs by itself. I can't swear to that, but so far, it appears that way. (8 dollars being one month's subscription.)

Can others confirm? Maybe I'll have to set up a firewall and see if it runs with the firewall in place.


----------



## James McMurray (Jan 27, 2009)

Dracorat said:


> Maybe you'll consider buying it for 8 dollars. It appears that once it's on your hard drive, it runs by itself. I can't swear to that, but so far, it appears that way. (8 dollars being one month's subscription.)
> 
> Can others confirm? Maybe I'll have to set up a firewall and see if it runs with the firewall in place.




This is the case. No account is needed to run it, only to get updates. No need to set up a firewall to test, just unplug your network cable or shut off your wireless. The only time it asks for login information is if it detects an update and you want to install it. 

Presumably one could even sign up for one month out of every six and get several large updates all at once, for only $8 each (not too shabby considering it'll give you all the rules text from at least 6 books per update).


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 27, 2009)

James McMurray said:


> [...] No need to set up a firewall to test, just unplug your network cable or shut off your wireless. [...]




The PC hosts my home alarm system and if the connection is cut for two minutes, it alerts the alarm center. So I try not to cause them unnecessary panic much. =)

I set it up that way. I could unset it, but that's a bit of hassle.

At any rate, that's why I'd use a firewall instead of disconnecting the cable.

For the rest of everyone else, unplugging the cable makes sense.

(My home system is "InGrid" and I have the Internet-only option on my service plan, with the computer running shared Internet [I skimped after my router fried itself and went with ghetto sharing])


----------



## Nytmare (Jan 27, 2009)

OchreJelly said:


> *Edit* I changed back to default folder on the reinstall, rather than try and put the install where I wanted it and it's now able to update correctly. Seems like a "feature".




Yeah, this is what I needed to do as well.  Love those features!


----------



## Herschel (Jan 27, 2009)

It works okay IF you run on an array already in the system. If you use the dice bot (or worse, roll with real dice for stats) it gets wonky. I have my regular character that I rolled and have been playing and he's two points over the point buy. First, I had to try and get a random bot roll to give me the right stats, and leveling and updating the character has been a royal PITA. I can't get my +1 Vengeful magic sword to load. It appears to be a problem mainly with the magic weapons as the Onyx Dog loaded just fine.

I have yet to find the cash management function also. This is a big need, especially for RPGA characters.

They need an "enter stats" feature and not to freeze certain components when a character is "houseruled".


----------



## Zencore (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm running 32bit Vista and I"m having the same issue. "Files did not verify correctly.".

I've uninstalled the beta - reinstalled the new version (4 times now).
Installed it to different locations.
Run it as Admin.
Run it as "windows xp (service pack 2) compatibility mode
Run it as Admin AND xp compatibility mode together.

Nothing matters - always the same results - "Files did not verify correctly."


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jan 27, 2009)

Herschel said:


> They need an "enter stats" feature and not to freeze certain components when a character is "houseruled".




It's already there. Just type the stats in.


----------



## James McMurray (Jan 27, 2009)

ThirdWizard said:


> It's already there. Just type the stats in.




Though this isn't the first time I've seen people not notice the possibility. They should put some sort of "you can type here" sign.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 27, 2009)

ThirdWizard said:


> It's already there. Just type the stats in.




It was giving me fits when I tried. I got to that whopping 12 Charisma and it wouldn't let me enter it.


----------



## Nytmare (Jan 27, 2009)

ThirdWizard said:


> It's already there. Just type the stats in.




As is the cash management.  Go to "Shop" and in the bottom right hand box there are the hand/scroll/gold piece tabs.  Click on the gold piece and you can directly edit your coinage.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 27, 2009)

I had to uninstall the beta version to get it to work in XP, but now it works fine.

I am not an insider subscriber yet, so it does not let me level the character up beyond level 3.


----------



## occam (Jan 27, 2009)

docdonuts said:


> Even though there's nothing announcing it, if you go to the DDI page, you can now download the full version of the Character Generator.




Still Windows only.  

Not that I expected anything else, it just continues to irk me.


----------



## James McMurray (Jan 27, 2009)

VirtualBox from Sun Microsystems is free.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 27, 2009)

Nytmare said:


> *cash management* Go to "Shop" and in the bottom right hand box there are the hand/scroll/gold piece tabs. Click on the gold piece and you can directly edit your coinage.





Sweet, I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## Bongo (Jan 27, 2009)

I wish they had made the character builder browser-based or usable on a mac. I was planning to get a full D&DI subscription until I heard that I wouldn't be able to use any of the software.


----------



## Aristotle (Jan 28, 2009)

One year subscription, purchased. I was holding off until they deliverd something of greater use to me than the magazines. This is it. I know they are reigning in expectations, but I still have hopes for continued development of existing and planned apps.

I need more info on the 5 activations though. I have 4 players. If I could get it running on all of our computers I'd be in heaven. The greatest advantage the app has to me is that it clearly lists out what powers/feats are available to each of my players' characters. I get the peace of mind that players who don't have the time to read through every product and stay on top of what their options are have the ability to keep their characters viable without me having to hold a boring hour of "class" before every other session to educating them on what is new in the month's releases.


----------



## Jools (Jan 28, 2009)

Do the files from the older versions carry across?


----------



## Herschel (Jan 28, 2009)

Jools said:


> Do the files from the older versions carry across?





Mine did.


----------



## Jools (Jan 28, 2009)

Aristotle said:


> I need more info on the 5 activations though.




I'm probably going to subscribe myself now too.  What is this exactly?


----------



## fba827 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jools said:


> I'm probably going to subscribe myself now too.  What is this exactly?




The software can only be installed 5 timers per month (month being defined as "between monthly data updates")

So if you're trying to put it on the one computer, but also put it on another and then another  (so you'd have a work, home,and laptop computer with it on it).  That'd only be 3 uses.  If you're trying to install it at a friend's place or if you get errors trying to install it, those also count against your 5 per month limit.

the limit is just on the installation of the program itself.  once it's installed, you can use the program itself as many times as you want.. 

at least, that is my understanding of all that based on how it's worded at the wotc site.


----------



## Jools (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks FBA.  If thats really the case, I think I'll subscribe.  Been playing with this new version, so far I've noticed more portraits and the Ranger beast companions are in place.


----------



## DanmarLOK (Jan 28, 2009)

Curious, have they fixed the text cut off's on the power cards?  Specifically ones that show weapon damage, in many cases in my casual perusal the cards were usually cut off and not showing that kind of damage.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 28, 2009)

I finally subscribed.

And so far I have not had much time to play with the character generator, because I am finding the encounter generator and linked compendium to be so great that I have been playing that since I subscribed.  

It took me less than 10 minutes to build exactly what I wanted, including cutting and pasting the encounter setup, the full stats for each creature, direct guidance on experience and encounter difficulty and roles, and the encounter tactics, all into word.  The format didn't all come through exactly, though I think I could easily solve that with a screen shot instead of copy and paste (which takes about as long to do).

Making an encounter like that used to take a lot more time.  I am really happy with how useful those two applications are.  I think they alone are worth the subscription price for any DM who is making up their own encounters.


----------



## occam (Jan 28, 2009)

James McMurray said:


> VirtualBox from Sun Microsystems is free.




Doesn't work with .Net, unless you know something I don't.


----------



## defendi (Jan 28, 2009)

I was trying to make a houserule character using an invented race.  I couldn't figure out how to put in the race's power(s) or skill bonuses.  Any ideas?


----------



## Baumi (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think you can, but you can just add the attributes yourself (you would have -x points but who cares). I have no Idea about the skills, but just write it in the Race-Notes that they are not included.


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 28, 2009)

fba827 said:


> The software can only be installed 5 timers per month (month being defined as "between monthly data updates")
> 
> So if you're trying to put it on the one computer, but also put it on another and then another  (so you'd have a work, home,and laptop computer with it on it).  That'd only be 3 uses.  If you're trying to install it at a friend's place or if you get errors trying to install it, those also count against your 5 per month limit.
> 
> ...




Actually it appears to be 5 data downloads, not 5 installs (thus, bad installs wouldn't count against you).

You must do a data download the first time the program is ran.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 28, 2009)

Since this is the rules forum, I'd ask this rules related Character Builder question: 

- For my 18th level Dragonborn Warlord, the builder gives me a damage value of +11 with Furious Smash. This can only be right if it applies the enhancement bonus and my Weapon Focus feat to the damage.

Is this correct? I thought these bonuses only applies to actual "rolls".


----------



## Danzauker (Jan 28, 2009)

occam said:


> Still Windows only.
> 
> Not that I expected anything else, it just continues to irk me.




I will get it when it will work under Linux.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 28, 2009)

Danzauker said:


> I will get it when it will work under Linux.




Well, then you just hope that the Mono Projects and related projects get WPF ready for Linux... Doesn't look like that's moving fast, though.


----------



## abyssaldeath (Jan 28, 2009)

They fixed the issue of Dual Strike and Twin Strike not showing off-hand attack and damage. The only problem is that the Double weapons are counted as a single weapon which is an issue for the Urgosh.


----------



## HeirToPendragon (Jan 28, 2009)

This 5 update thing is going to irk me.

I have 5 players in one game and others that I share with. We didn't see any sort of internet connection when we first had the beta so I found a couple of players to go in on the subscription.

Well, good thing I've only found two or three other people to join me SO FAR!

Considering the game is made to run with five players and a DM, you'd think they'd allow more than 5 updates a month.


----------



## James McMurray (Jan 28, 2009)

occam said:


> Doesn't work with .Net, unless you know something I don't.




Sorry, I just grabbed the first Virtual Machine google told me about. I doubt that there are 0 virtual machines that work.


----------



## ghearus (Jan 28, 2009)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, then you just hope that the Mono Projects and related projects get WPF ready for Linux... Doesn't look like that's moving fast, though.




I did some analysis to see what features of WPF would be required for the app  to work, and unfortunately it looks like there is no shortage of calls to Win32 API and Windows libraries mixed into the .NET code.  If you want this app to work on other platforms you are going to need alot more than just WPF (wine should do the trick though).

It is a shame they didn't build it on Silverlight which would at least have support for Mac OS X.


----------



## infocynic (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm curious about people sharing the subscription... I wanted to do this but I wasn't sure if it was against TOS or not. 

That said, I also wonder if you carefully watch the directory before updates (maybe do a dir > foo.txt or something, or make a copy) and after updates, and see if you can figure out which data files changed. Then go over to your other PC which has the program installed but not updated and try copying the data files. Of course, this also may be against the TOS, but uh, you'd only do this as a way of backing up your files in case you needed more than 5 updates in a single month for your personal use, because y'know, you have 3 home desktops, 2 laptops, and a work computer (where you actually have permission to install D&DI apps? ). Not to mention all the virtual machines.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 28, 2009)

HeirToPendragon said:


> This 5 update thing is going to irk me.
> 
> I have 5 players in one game and others that I share with. We didn't see any sort of internet connection when we first had the beta so I found a couple of players to go in on the subscription.
> 
> ...




So you breach the terms of service and you are concerned that they don't let you breach them enough?


----------



## HeirToPendragon (Jan 28, 2009)

Bagpuss said:


> So you breach the terms of service and you are concerned that they don't let you breach them enough?




Exactly.

I skimmed through the terms of service, and I didn't see a breach. Then again, I really only skimmed in the sense that I used word finder to try and find some keywords.



infocynic said:


> That said, I also wonder if you carefully watch the directory before updates (maybe do a dir > foo.txt or something, or make a copy) and after updates, and see if you can figure out which data files changed. Then go over to your other PC which has the program installed but not updated and try copying the data files. Of course, this also may be against the TOS, but uh, you'd only do this as a way of backing up your files in case you needed more than 5 updates in a single month for your personal use, because y'know, you have 3 home desktops, 2 laptops, and a work computer (where you actually have permission to install D&DI apps? ). Not to mention all the virtual machines.




I've been considering looking into this. I figure it's all possible, just not easy.


----------



## evilbob (Jan 28, 2009)

Is it a breach of the terms of service to purchase a copy with 4 friends and all 5 of you use it?  Because I thought that was exactly what this whole "5 updates" thing was supposed to facilitate.

I completely understand the position that 6 updates instead of 5 would have made more sense, especially since the "standard party" is now 1 DM and 5 players.

On the other hand, the way I'm reading how this works, so long as each person doesn't mind sitting a month out once every 6 months, it's not like you couldn't share the updates with 6 people; you'd just have to trade who missed a month each month.  Or you could share a subscription with 30 people, so long as you only want to update twice a year.

Dibs on the month the PHB2 is released.


----------



## HeirToPendragon (Jan 28, 2009)

evilbob said:


> Dibs on the month the PHB2 is released.




Is it just me, or do the classes in PHB2 look better than anything you could get out of PHB1?


----------



## javierrivera (Jan 28, 2009)

occam said:


> Doesn't work with .Net, unless you know something I don't.




Virtualbox does work with .Net.

I'm right now using the Character Builder within a VM without any problem:

Ubuntu 8.10 - Vbos 2.1.2 - Windows Xp Home.

I don't know where you get that idea, but it's just wrong.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 28, 2009)

HeirToPendragon said:


> This 5 update thing is going to irk me.
> 
> I have 5 players in one game and others that I share with. We didn't see any sort of internet connection when we first had the beta so I found a couple of players to go in on the subscription.
> 
> ...




Given it is intended to operate as one person, one subscription, and you are violating their terms of service by using it in the fashion you are trying to use it, I would count yourself very lucky you get 5 uses!


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 28, 2009)

HeirToPendragon said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I skimmed through the terms of service, and I didn't see a breach. Then again, I really only skimmed in the sense that I used word finder to try and find some keywords.
> 
> ...




"You may not create, facilitate, host, advertise, promote, link to or provide any other means through which the Program may be accessed, distributed, modified, downloaded or used by others."

"You must have authorized and separate Program access for each account you wish it to be enabled for and you must download and install the Program on each machine on which you wish to use and access the Program; *you may be charged for* each account used to access the Program and/or *each copy of the Program or its Components*. "

"non-exclusive, non-transferable, *personal*, revocable license "


----------



## evilbob (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't disagree with your bolded legalese, but doesn't it seem strange that the license agreement would be written to apparently make this only usable by one person when they give you 5 updates (a month) and talk as if you are ok to share those with your group?  Again:  apparently they do not intend for you to share it, but it still seems strange to me.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jan 28, 2009)

Is there any way to install it to a PC without an internet connection? I know if you can connect to the internet once to download the database you should be set, but what if the computer you want to install it on doesn't have internet access? (or has a really, really crappy connection)


evilbob said:


> I don't disagree with your bolded legalese, but doesn't it seem strange that the license agreement would be written to apparently make this only usable by one person when they give you 5 updates (a month) and talk as if you are ok to share those with your group?  Again:  apparently they do not intend for you to share it, but it still seems strange to me.



You might have multiple home PCs. I know I have computers in my house. One of the desktops I don't use, but the other two computers (one is a laptop) are mine. Then factor in someone could conceivably have 3-4 and the possibility of a crash on one, needs to format the HD, or something. Ultimately, 5 seems to be a good threshold where you really should be covered in 99% of situations without totally letting people go nuts with it.


----------



## HeirToPendragon (Jan 28, 2009)

I remember them talking about sharing between groups a while back. They said something along the lines of the players making characters while giving the DM access to all of them.


----------



## James McMurray (Jan 29, 2009)

evilbob said:


> I don't disagree with your bolded legalese, but doesn't it seem strange that the license agreement would be written to apparently make this only usable by one person when they give you 5 updates (a month) and talk as if you are ok to share those with your group?  Again:  apparently they do not intend for you to share it, but it still seems strange to me.




Looks like the license agreement was written for the courtroom, while the code was written for the real world.


----------



## defendi (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'd use three downloads just in my house.  My main computer, the one in the game room, and my laptop.  That's just personal use, no sharing, and I'm at 3.  Five seems a safe number for one person when you consider that.


----------



## occam (Jan 29, 2009)

javierrivera said:


> Virtualbox does work with .Net.
> 
> I'm right now using the Character Builder within a VM without any problem:
> 
> ...




Leaving the 'tude aside, you're right. I was thinking of trying to run it using CrossOver, which doesn't support .Net. Using VBox, I'd still need a full copy of Windows.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 29, 2009)

Danzauker said:


> I will get it when it will work under Linux.




I will get it when it will work on DOS.


----------



## javierrivera (Jan 29, 2009)

occam said:


> Leaving the 'tude aside, you're right. I was thinking of trying to run it using CrossOver, which doesn't support .Net. Using VBox, I'd still need a full copy of Windows.




Unluckily yes. Using Virtualbox is just like using windows .

Wine (and crossover) are not going to support it for a long time, if ever. If we are lucky when wine support net 3.5 (at least on 2010) it will work, but if it doesn't... Character Builder is not going to be popular enough to expect a quick fix .

Anyway, sorry for the 'tude thing. I was probably too sharp.


----------



## Baumi (Jan 29, 2009)

For those who have the barrier of having a full Windows Licence ... just download the FREE Windows 7 Beta, the Character Builder works on it.


----------



## HeirToPendragon (Jan 29, 2009)

See, this is why I use Windows.

Sure, I bet I could get some really good stuff out of using Linux. But seeing as how 99% of everything uses Windows and probably about 40% of that is windows exclusive... I'll just keep my monopolized OS.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 1, 2009)

Zencore said:


> I'm running 32bit Vista and I"m having the same issue. "Files did not verify correctly.".
> 
> I've uninstalled the beta - reinstalled the new version (4 times now).
> Installed it to different locations.
> ...





This is one big problem with the software, I finally got my system to work by starting the update {under admin rights}, getting the error.. then deleting 'CharBuilderFull.version' and the dll file that started with my user name {'Primitives.dll'}.
 This I hit 'retry' and it worked like a charm.

Also, your username it asks for is your email address, not your DDI username... how silly is that.


Other issues I have run into, despite only messing with 1 character so far...

 Two Weapon Fighting has a prereq of Dex 14 instead of Dex 13
 Two Weapon Defense is a Paragon feat...


 These issues concern me, but given the other stuff DDI has.. I think my money was well spent.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Feb 1, 2009)

Primitive Screwhead said:


> Two Weapon Fighting has a prereq of Dex 14 instead of Dex 13
> Two Weapon Defense is a Paragon feat...




Neither of these are true as far as I can tell.  Amongst the many PCs I have built for fun is a 13 dex ranger in scale armor and these are his level 2 and 4 feats.

Are you sure your verson is really up to date?

---

By far my main issue so far is the Power cards.  Almost every PC I ave built has one or more power card screwed by inexplicably huge font on the letters.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmm.. thats really odd.
I just tested making a new level 1 Ranger and was able to select both TWF and TWD.... but in my original character, level 11 Ranger, I cannot select TWF unless I have a DEX of 14 and cannot select TWD except at 11th level.

The original was started in the Beta version, perhaps thats the problem.


----------



## seanrus (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone having printing problems with this app? When I try and print with any Lexmark printer it cuts off the right side.


----------



## SabreCat (Feb 8, 2009)

seanrus said:


> Anyone having printing problems with this app? When I try and print with any Lexmark printer it cuts off the right side.



I haven't been able to get landscape printing to work, but portrait printing hasn't given me any trouble.

You could try printing to PDF (using CutePDF or similar) and then printing that, instead of straight to printer from the Builder.


----------



## seanrus (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya .pdf is worth a try.


----------

